# a question for the pros



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

i just started lure fishing with abu 5500 cl3 on a 7 ft facon. how often do i need to oil the reel, and is 10 lbs test to small. what line is the best?


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

I use Abu Revo series, but the 5500 series is good also. For lures (crankbaits,jerkbaits,rattle traps), I mostly use Silver Thread in 10lb test. Unless I'm spoon fishing 1/2 oz or bigger then I'll go 15 to 20lb test. Wasn't sure what lures you're throwing but the Abu you have should handle them no problem. Hope this helps.


----------



## bassman1976 (Sep 13, 2006)

i oil mine before every tourny as for line if jig or worming braid or flouro spinnerbait crankbait mono


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Be careful not to over oil, too much oil is not good. One drop of oil per bearing. I do mine about once a month when fishing 3 to 4 times a week. Your reel will let you know when it needs it. It will not feel smooth or squeal on a cast. Once a year i take mine apart and clean the bearings with lighter fluid and remove all grease off of gears with simple green. Then add 1 drop of oil to bearings and go light on the grease on the gears, oil worm gear clean the rest of the reel up and put back together. Before i learned to do all this i just had them cleaned and lubed once a year by a tackle shop and got buy most of the times the whole year. But they will peform better if taken care of more frequently. I prefer at least 12 lb but line is a personal choice, you'll get many answers. More importantly change out your line frequently.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

a nother ? , is river water bought on the reel ( may sand partical in water ). lure wise, i,m using smaller jigs 1/4 oz and larger and rapalas. striper, large mouth , ky. spots smallmouth ect...


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Line smaller in diameter than 12lb mono will get between the spool and the frame on any Ambassadeur round reel. Use line at least the diameter of 12 lb mono or higher. I use 12 lb florocarbon. Put 2 to 3 drops of oil on the levelwind about every 2 months. If there is a lot of sand in the water the reel should be completly dissassembled and cleaned once a year. Oil on the levelwind and bearings, grease on gears and sliding surfaces.


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

I oil and grease the worm gear about twice a month this summer since it was so hot out but normally once a month will do the trick. On my reels I know I need to oil them when my casting distances are not what they used to be right after being oiled. I use mainly Quantum Hot Sauge oil and grease. 

I mainly use 12 lbs test on my crankbait rods, 14 lbs test on my spinnerbait and buzzbait rod, and 17 lbs test on my flipping rod. All my lines are mono for the time being and I use Berkley Big Game and Sufix Seige.


----------

